# Repetitive sounds bother me...help!



## shymomma (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi. I'm sure that I have a multitude of anxiety issues however this one seems to get in the way the most. Sounds bother me all the time. Like someone chewing or tapping or banging on something repetitively. My SO says to just ignore it but I just can't no matter how hard I try to. It makes me irritable when I hear these sounds. When my son is a constant noise maker he sings constantly and talks constantly so much so that other people have commented about it. When he is playing and hammering something repetitvley or drops toys on the floor over and over again the sound drives me nuts. I have to tell him to stop doing it. When I'm at the movies and someone is chewing popcorn anywhere in the movie theater it bothers me so much I can't pay attention to the movie. I would do anything to have this problem go away but it only seems to get worse and I've had it for years now. Any clue what its called or how to make it better? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it might be misophonia. I suffer from it. Does this sound familiar?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia


----------



## shymomma (Dec 14, 2010)

That is absolutely it! Thank you so much! Is there any cure or anything that makes it bearable for you?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

shymomma said:


> That is absolutely it! Thank you so much! Is there any cure or anything that makes it bearable for you?


No cure. Benzodiazepine-type drugs definitely helped me. They also helped with anxiety issues. There are some drugs that have been looked at for autistic people that might one day be useful but nothing useful at present. I've been thinking about getting these active noise canceling headphones for my sound issues. Not sure if they will help?

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-NC60-Headphones-canceling/dp/B000OQ5OOM


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup i used to have something like that. You are focusing subconciously on certain things and your mind cannot filter it. over-focusing is definitely an anxiety issue, and may be OCD as well. Are you irritable? Small things used to tick me off. irritablity is the biggest sign of a mood disorder, in which case, you would need to address by finding treatments such as SSRIs, Stabilizers, maoi, etc...

I suspect OCD more than anything though.


----------



## kolaida (Dec 17, 2010)

I have this same exact problem. Especially when people chew (heck, when I chew!) and, yeah, I totally feel like I've wasted money when I go to the movies because I just wind up focusing on the annoying sound of people chewing on their popcorn!!


----------



## shymomma (Dec 14, 2010)

racingmind said:


> Yup i used to have something like that. You are focusing subconciously on certain things and your mind cannot filter it. over-focusing is definitely an anxiety issue, and may be OCD as well. Are you irritable? Small things used to tick me off. irritablity is the biggest sign of a mood disorder, in which case, you would need to address by finding treatments such as SSRIs, Stabilizers, maoi, etc...
> 
> I suspect OCD more than anything though.


I'm totally irritable and on edge almost all of the time. It just has to be one little thing and I get set off. Its like the feeling of stress and irritability is always looming in the background just waiting to happen. How do I make it stop? What has worked for you? I do think that I have some OCD as I obsess about cleaning my house when someone is coming over even though its small and there is no where (literally no where) to store things. I have to be in control of things too and I like for everything to be perfect all the time. Its hard for me to let things go and to just relax. I never sit still because I am always trying to make things better.


----------



## shymomma (Dec 14, 2010)

kolaida said:


> I have this same exact problem. Especially when people chew (heck, when I chew!) and, yeah, I totally feel like I've wasted money when I go to the movies because I just wind up focusing on the annoying sound of people chewing on their popcorn!!


My husband and son are loud chewers (other people have told them that too lol) so I can't even eat next to them without having to get up and go to another room. Its okay if the TV is turned up loud and I can't hear them though. I'm glad to know that there is someone else out there who can't watch movies because of the chewing lol :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the same problem too. I suspect it's an OCD tendency as well.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the same problem. I was diagnosed with misophonia in the summer. I won't even go to movies until the movie is just about to be yanked from the theatre, that way there is less people in the theatre. My biggest irritant is the sniffles. Absolutely drives me nuts. I have to take my mp3 player with me whenever I go out. Hearing people chew their food or seeing people chew with their mouth open is also a huge irritant. 

I did some research about this with my dr and she said that this irritability is one manifestation of bipolar level 2. Some people with bipolar 2 experience hypomania, which is a milder form of mania. With hypomania, some people become productive and enjoy this stage of their illness. But the exact opposite can happen. With some bipolar 2 people, their hypomania exibits itself in the form of extreme irritability. Just something to think about.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anybody here have other sensitivity issues (touch, smell, visual, etc.) and/or Asperger's type characteristics (overly, narrow and intense obsessions/interests)?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kon said:


> Does anybody here have other sensitivity issues (touch, smell, visual, etc.) and/or Asperger's type characteristics (overly, narrow and intense obsessions/interests)?


 For me it's purely certain sounds that irritate me. They tested me for Asperger's Syndrome and it came up negative. But I do have OCD (along with other disorders/depression).


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I've got nylon rope that is attached to metal links under my verandah and I hate hate hate using this to hang up my washing, it wont stop raining here and the noise that runs through the nylon from the metal links is driving me nuts.
I hate crinkly plastic bags too and my daughter has sung the same tune for the past couple of years and I am close to a meltdown.
I just thought I had little patience and a loose trigger.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

shymomma said:


> I'm totally irritable and on edge almost all of the time. It just has to be one little thing and I get set off. Its like the feeling of stress and irritability is always looming in the background just waiting to happen. How do I make it stop? What has worked for you? I do think that I have some OCD as I obsess about cleaning my house when someone is coming over even though its small and there is no where (literally no where) to store things. I have to be in control of things too and I like for everything to be perfect all the time. Its hard for me to let things go and to just relax. I never sit still because I am always trying to make things better.


Well, irritability is a hallmark symptom of bipolar disorder. see if you have any symptoms matching hypomania. if you do have BPII then low dose lithium orotate would work, it takes the stress off me. St Johns wort (perka/Kira extract) has worked well also.


----------



## shymomma (Dec 14, 2010)

racingmind said:


> Well, irritability is a hallmark symptom of bipolar disorder. see if you have any symptoms matching hypomania. if you do have BPII then low dose lithium orotate would work, it takes the stress off me. St Johns wort (perka/Kira extract) has worked well also.


I was once diagnosed with bipolar disorder about 5 years ago but I had a lot of stress and a new baby with basically no one to help me so I was at a breaking point really. It seems the more stress I am under the worse my symptoms get. I'll check out the hypomania link. Thanks


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

same here . they also get stuck inside my head in a way where i will actually keep hearing them but there not really there. especially when im tired. i wokeup to my moms alarm clock an for the next hour i couldnt get it out of my head, its not like a song you get stuck in your head its like i can actually hear it clearly an it sounds just as far away as it was before an everything but its not really on, and i keept checking an it was off. it also happened with my yahoo messenger buzz ring its annoying , most sounds bother me now its like my ears went sensitive on me. like when im falling asleep ill hear very tiny noises an then for a while ill keep hearing it when its not there


----------



## cubedweller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cube Neighbor bangs on his mouse*

Wow, I'm not alone! I sit in a cubical in an office and I have a neighbor who insists on whacking his computer mouse with this thumb all day.. Its loud and he probably hits that thing every 10 seconds eight hours a day... :sus apparently he doesn't know how to scroll using the ball on the mouse and instead uses his thumb to pound on the button. It drives me absolutely to the point of hysteria! I feel my heart race with anxiety when I hear it! I want to go over to his computer so badly and yank that mouse right out of his computer! I have earplugs AND music headphones over the ear plugs and his pounding is so loud it seeps in! Then I get in trouble when I have a phone call or someone is trying to get my attention becuase I'm all plugged up! I've tried hypnosis and that was a waste of 700.00!!! People whistling at their desk drives me crazy too. However this idiot next to me is the worst! I've tried to talk to him about it and he says that he can't help it! I can't wait for the day when I can work from home! FOREVER!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

cubedweller said:


> Wow, I'm not alone! I sit in a cubical in an office and I have a neighbor who insists on whacking his computer mouse with this thumb all day.. Its loud and he probably hits that thing every 10 seconds eight hours a day... :sus apparently he doesn't know how to scroll using the ball on the mouse and instead uses his thumb to pound on the button. It drives me absolutely to the point of hysteria!* I feel my heart race with anxiety when I hear it! I want to go over to his computer so badly and yank that mouse right out of his computer*! I have earplugs AND music headphones over the ear plugs and his pounding is so loud it seeps in! Then I get in trouble when I have a phone call or someone is trying to get my attention becuase I'm all plugged up! I've tried hypnosis and that was a waste of 700.00!!! People whistling at their desk drives me crazy too. However this idiot next to me is the worst! I've tried to talk to him about it and he says that he can't help it! I can't wait for the day when I can work from home! FOREVER!


Your story reminded me of this video! I guess it's real, then someone used it for a commercial.


----------



## iamnotaghost (Jul 13, 2011)

I have this, too.


I hate:
--loud chewing. I was in the breakroom at work yesterday and the security guard brought his plate of food in (oh no!). He was the worst I've ever heard. It was like he was all tongue and didn't chew at all. He smacked so loudly, I kind of thought he was doing it on purpose (impossible, of course).
--sniffling
--throat sounds
--people chewing gum
--people chewing gum and breathing heavily
--noisy breathing
--my own eating sounds
--the way some people type on the computer - really loud and fast

Sometimes, I can take it and then, I'm able to eat with people. But I usually avoid people who I know are loud eaters. And I rely on my music and earphones a lot


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know this actually had a name. I thought it was just part of depression symptoms. Clocks ticking, fans whirling, people drumming their fingers, oh yes and junior high kids, sorry I love my kids but I can't' stand to listen to them. Sometimes I can't even listen to music. Remember those white noise radios? OMG freaking torture!! I have always been sound sensitive. I have to have a pillow over my head and ear plugs to sleep.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies, but it sounds like Sensory Processing Disorder to me. Here's the website that has a checklist: http://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/sensory-processing-disorder-checklist.html

See if any of the other things sound familiar. My older son was diagnosed in 2008 and I find that I have a few issues too. I had a therapist tell me that I might be a bit OCD, but then after my son's diagnosis, the more I read the more I believe it's SPD instead. I am on a SPD forum and find a lot in common with the adults with SPD.

One of mine is the sound of my dog licking himself. I just want to jump out of my skin until he stops. I also feel like everyone has the TV on too loud. I'm always asking for people to turn it down.

As a kid, I couldn't stand meat, hated the texture. I cannot drink OJ with pulp, to me it tastes like there are dead bugs in my drink. My kids won't eat applesauce because of the texture. My younger son has stopped eating red meat because he said he feels like he's choking. My older son would punch people if they accidently brushed past him because the light touch felt like an attack to him. I am extremely ticklish on the feet. I always tell my husband that I can't be blamed if I kick him in the nuts if he touches my feet. But I love when my younger son plays with my hair and twirls it in his fingers. I love the lead vest at the dentist when I get x-rays.

It's all the senses, but there's also proprioceptive sense, which is knowing where your body is in space. I have always been clumsy, and both my boys are as well.

Gotta go!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy crap! I have this too! I want to see the new Planet of the Apes movie coming Aug 5, but how in the world am I gonna be able to stand it in the theatre?!? I'm thinking of sitting all the way in the back row so I can at least glare at the back of people's heads who are chewing loud. I asked my boyfriend could I possibly get arrested if I whip peanut M&Ms at people's heads? Is there a camera in there? Would I get caught? THAT"S how absolutely infuriating it is!

Seriously, i've been super-sensitive to low to medium volume repetitive noises, usually coming from the body (mouth, nose, feet) ever since I can remember. (loud noises don't bother me--it's more in the quiet range that makes me want to explode!) I have felt bad for suddenly literally growling :mum at my boyfriend for "breathing too loud!" or his constant sinus problem! But I can't help it! Desensitization does NOT work with this! I believe my sister and father have this annoyance too. It's the only thing we have in common, lol.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Pam said:


> Holy crap! I have this too! I want to see the new Planet of the Apes movie coming Aug 5, but how in the world am I gonna be able to stand it in the theatre?!? I'm thinking of sitting all the way in the back row so I can at least glare at the back of people's heads who are chewing loud. I asked my boyfriend could I possibly get arrested if I whip peanut M&Ms at people's heads? Is there a camera in there? Would I get caught? THAT"S how absolutely infuriating it is!


lol I can relate. I recently saw Transformers and the sound of popcorn crunching through the first half made me want to yank the popcorn box from the people behind me and fling it across the theater. I want to see Planet of The Apes too, but I'll probably wait a few weeks and go on a week day when it's less crowded. I try to sit in the very front because I think it's better that I don't see those who are chewing loudly.

I'm also irritated by ticking clocks, my dogs licking or scratching themselves, tapping, water dripping, people filing their nails, food utensils clanking against dishes and chalk on a chalkboard. And for some reason I cannot tolerate the sound of styrofoam (a packaging material) being handled or rubbed together. I can't touch it either. It's unbearable.


----------



## NvrLookBk (Mar 4, 2012)

What a huge relief! I have been dealing with this issue all of my life! I have hated the way people chewed food since i was a child. I absolutely cannot stand it when people chew gum around me. My mood immediately goes from happy to mad! I also cannot go to the movies a often as I should because I hate the way people eat their popcorn. I bring earplugs to the theatres with me. And if I cannot sit in the very last row, I wont stay. I cannot stand to have people behind me eating, I will continuously turn around and stare at them!! SUNFLOWER SEEDS MAKE ME CRAZY TOO!! I had no idea that there is actually a name fror this. I cannot believe it. I just happened to do a google search and I found this page. WOW!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Certain noises bother me so much. I can't stand the noise of repetitive typing on the keyboard, the clinking of silverware against glass plates, the people eating at the movies, people popping gum,you get the point.


----------



## PhotoGuy30 (Aug 17, 2012)

*I thought I was alone in this issue!*

Hi everyone, I can't believe I am not alone in this issue. I can't stand the sound of popcorn in the movie theaters and sunflower seeds make me crazy. The sucking and popping of the seeds plus the sound of spitting them out is awful for me! Other sounds that completely ruin my day are other peoples music. I can't stand to be in my home and hear someone outside playing a car radio. If I can hear it inside my home I go nuts. I also can't stand to hear repetittive tapping, humming, annoying singing, and one of the worst of all for me is buzz saws/ circular saws etc in a residential neighborhood. There is something about living next to people that always have to be running some kind of machine that pisses me off. Anyone have any methods of dealing with this stuff. Thanks.


----------

